# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Wind: Κατάργηση υπηρεσίας πρόσβασης μέσω μεριζόμενου βρόχου

## nnn

Σας ενημερώνουμε ό,τι στις 31.12.2018, καταργείται η υπηρεσία παροχής μεριζόμενης πρόσβασης στους τοπικούς βρόχους και υπο-βρόχους, σύμφωνα με την απόφαση της Εθνικής Επιτροπής Τηλεπικοινωνίων & Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ), ΑΠ 792/07/22-12-2016 (ΦΕΚ 4505/Β/30-12-2016 – «Ορισμός εθνικής αγοράς χονδρικής τοπικής πρόσβασης σε σταθερή θέση, καθορισμός επιχειρήσεων με σημαντική ισχύ στην εν λόγω αγορά και υποχρεώσεις αυτών».

H εταιρεία WIND Hellas θα προχωρήσει σε κατάργηση της παροχής της πρόσβασης που παρέχεται μέσω του προϊόντος χονδρικής Μεριζόμενης Πρόσβασης σε τοπικό βρόχο που λαμβάνει από τον αρμόδιο φορέα (ΟΤΕ Α.Ε.), από την 1/1/2019 τόσο για νέους όσο και για τους υφιστάμενους Πελάτες. Όσον αφορά τους υφιστάμενους πελάτες, η παροχή πρόσβασης πλέον θα παρέχεται μέσω του προϊόντος χονδρικής ΑΡΥΣ σε υφιστάμενη τηλεφωνική γραμμή που θα λαμβάνει από τον αρμόδιο φορέα (ΟΤΕ Α.Ε.). Στόχος μας είναι η απρόσκοπτη μεταγωγή των υπηρεσιών του τελικού πελάτη στο νέο τρόπο παροχής υπηρεσίας.

Η ανωτέρω αλλαγή αφορά μόνο σε επιχειρηματικούς – εταιρικούς πελάτες. Εκπρόσωποι της εταιρείας μας θα επικοινωνήσουν μαζί σας, εφόσον επηρεάζεστε από αυτή την αλλαγή, προκειμένου να σας ενημερώσουν σχετικά με την ημερομηνία αλλαγής της τεχνολογίας παροχής της υπηρεσίας. Για οποιαδήποτε περαιτέρω διευκρίνιση, μπορείτε να επικοινωνήσετε από το σταθερό ή το κινητό σας με το Τμήμα Εξυπηρέτησης Πελάτων Εταιρικών Πελατών WIND 1277 

*Πηγή : Wind*

----------

